# IWPA in Gloucester Virginia



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Where: Gloucester, Virginia (7104 George Washingtion Mem. Hwy) Damons Sports Bar & Grill 
Name: Playdoh's 1st New Years Pull 
Dates: 12-13 January, 2008 
Type: Wheels 
Sat. Weigh-In: 8:30 AM <---> 9:30 AM Start: 10:00 AM 
Sun. Weigh-In: 8:30 AM <---> 9:30 AM Start: 10:00 AM 
Fee: $15 per dog 
Novice Pulls: 
Contact: Angie Cockburn 804-693-7755 ([email protected]) 
Chief Judge: Jim Dodds 252-465-8714 
Prizes: Trophies 
Sponsor: Brian Weldon, Damons Sports Bar & Grill

I just wanted to see if any will be attending, I will be there with my Presa "Conan" & my staffie "Pepper"

Hope to see a few of you out there

Deb


----------

